# lab results help and advice



## epsom (Aug 25, 2011)

july 11 ER visit heartrate over 200, treatment for bronchitis, lung infection was iv antibiotics, steroids and breathing treatments...admitted that night..next day, test for thyroid and a thyroid ultrasound since bronchitis treatments weren't working..doc stated multiple nodules on thyroid and diagnosed thyroid shock and graves disease..labs were TSH <.03 , Free T4 3.12, Free Tri. 8.06, TP, Ab >6500, Thy.Antibodies 31...started beta blockers and the Meth thryoid meds...discharged 2 days later feeeling a little better........
late August, big itchy sores developed and skin just came off, a nasty , painful, mess..doc stopped the Meth. meds ( it was 3 x day, 25mg i think) and started Propylthiouracil, 300 mg a day and kept on the betablocker 50mg a day...rash and itching stopped, but symptoms got worse, new blood test..he only did TSH is now <.01...family doc states "my graves disease is not under control, but he won't increase the med dosage.. not comfortable with that.. i can't do anything more for you", I have an appt with an endo, but not till Oct...symptoms are getting worse every day, rapid breathing and fatigue are the most limiting ones.. and new symptoms, swollen stiff, painful neck and swallowing, a little spitting up of food, like it won't go down, cough is coming back, getting hard to sleep again...should i go ahead and increase my meds to try to get symptom relief until oct? if i don't , i think my breathing will get as bad as before and i'll be back in the er with the shock syndrome again...but maybe thats whats needed to get something done?? any advice would be appreciated...
oh the last blood work also showed an increased RDW, the doc didn't mention it, i saw it on my copy, any ideas what that indicates??


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

epsom said:


> july 11 ER visit heartrate over 200, treatment for bronchitis, lung infection was iv antibiotics, steroids and breathing treatments...admitted that night..next day, test for thyroid and a thyroid ultrasound since bronchitis treatments weren't working..doc stated multiple nodules on thyroid and diagnosed thyroid shock and graves disease..labs were TSH <.03 , Free T4 3.12, Free Tri. 8.06, TP, Ab >6500, Thy.Antibodies 31...started beta blockers and the Meth thryoid meds...discharged 2 days later feeeling a little better........
> late August, big itchy sores developed and skin just came off, a nasty , painful, mess..doc stopped the Meth. meds ( it was 3 x day, 25mg i think) and started Propylthiouracil, 300 mg a day and kept on the betablocker 50mg a day...rash and itching stopped, but symptoms got worse, new blood test..he only did TSH is now <.01...family doc states "my graves disease is not under control, but he won't increase the med dosage.. not comfortable with that.. i can't do anything more for you", I have an appt with an endo, but not till Oct...symptoms are getting worse every day, rapid breathing and fatigue are the most limiting ones.. and new symptoms, swollen stiff, painful neck and swallowing, a little spitting up of food, like it won't go down, cough is coming back, getting hard to sleep again...should i go ahead and increase my meds to try to get symptom relief until oct? if i don't , i think my breathing will get as bad as before and i'll be back in the er with the shock syndrome again...but maybe thats whats needed to get something done?? any advice would be appreciated...
> oh the last blood work also showed an increased RDW, the doc didn't mention it, i saw it on my copy, any ideas what that indicates??


You have a serious situation. Advanced cases of hyper/Graves rarely respond favorably to antithyroid meds. That has been my experience and observation. (Not a doctor)

Can you get a print out of the ultra-sound? It is important to know what they found.

I personally think that you may be looking to have a thyroidectomy.

Also, you may have had a thyroid storm which "is" life threatening.

Thyroid Storm
http://www.clivir.com/lessons/show/thyroid-storm-symptoms-causes-and-treatment.html

Cancer would be a concern as well; it should be ruled out.

Thyrotoxicosis and cancer
http://lib.bioinfo.pl/pmid:2261908

Thyroid cancer symptoms
http://www.cityofhope.org/patient_care/treatments/thyroid-cancer/Pages/symptoms.aspx

Graves' Disease Brochure
http://www.thyroid.org/patients/brochures/Graves_brochure.pdf

I am sorry you are so sick. You have come to a good place for support and information.


----------

